# install switch panel



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Been thinking about installing a switch panel in my 14' Sea Nymph but I've never done this before. This would be a completely new installation. I only have a couple items that will run off the switch panel - bilge & nav light along with a 12volt outlet for phone charging. I would also run the trolling motor off this battery. I've seen ideas where others used a small plastic electrical box or cutting a hole in the aluminum seat or making a "box" for it and attach the switch panel and buss bar to/in it. 

Right now I'm not sure what direction I'm going in. The boat is small and space is limited. I'd love to see some examples that others have done to get a better idea of what I need to do.

Any and all help would be appreciated.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I built a switch box for my boat a few years ago, as part of a complete remodel...removed a bench, added a floor, added storage, etc. My box flips open, has terminal strips inside it, and also serves a mounting location for my fish finder and GPS. It may be a bit more than you're looking to get into doing, but hopefully it will give you some ideas. Any questions on what, how, etc. let me know. Good luck.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for the pics. I may go that route but it would be on a much smaller scale.

If I may, with your switch panel box, did you also run a buss bar within it? Any chance I could see an interior pic of your setup?


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I installed a buss bar/terminal strip for both the positive and the negative. I don't have any pix of the inside, but could get some for you possibly this weekend...I'm on the road traveling for work. I believe I still have my sketches/notes from building the box saved away as well. I'm no carpenter by any means, but it all worked out...a lot of measuring 3 or 4 times before cutting .

The reason my box is wider than the bench itself is because it sits over top of another compartment where the battery is located, as shown in this picture. My GPS antenna also routes down through there to go to front of the boat, along with the bow/nav light. Power also goes from those bus bars, into the battery compartment, through the bench, and around to the other side of boat to power a bilge pump and radio (mounted in an identical box on the other side).


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I'd love to see the inside your electronics box to see how everything is wired. The side storage you made never crossed my mind and could be a "doable" on my boat. So many options to go in! Thanks again for the assistance Rob!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

When I get back home I'll take some pix for you. I bought that boat about this time of year and just slowly worked on it in my garage through the winter. I actually removed the center bench seat to make things more open, allowing to have room for the floor. The downside is that meant the foam in that center seat is no longer in the boat and the boat is heavier now.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

pymybob said:


> Been thinking about installing a switch panel in my 14' Sea Nymph but I've never done this before. This would be a completely new installation. I only have a couple items that will run off the switch panel - bilge & nav light along with a 12volt outlet for phone charging. I would also run the trolling motor off this battery. I've seen ideas where others used a small plastic electrical box or cutting a hole in the aluminum seat or making a "box" for it and attach the switch panel and buss bar to/in it.
> 
> Right now I'm not sure what direction I'm going in. The boat is small and space is limited. I'd love to see some examples that others have done to get a better idea of what I need to do.
> 
> Any and all help would be appreciated.


Is the trolling motor and electric or gas kicker?

If it's an electric trolling motor I wouldn't run those other items off the same battery. Keep the trolling motor a separate entity.

The trolling motor will drain that battery and you may not have a bilge pump in an emergency.

If you have a main motor, connect the accessory panel to its battery. The main motor will keep that battery charged when running.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

The battery shown in my pix is for electronics only...bow light, stern light, bilge pump, fish finder, and radio. My trolling motor runs off of a separate battery that just sits in the back of boat. 

"_Keep the trolling motor a separate entity._"...someone gave me the same advice back when I was putting this all together.

I'll be able to get some pix for you this weekend.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

pymybob...sent you a PM


----------

